# Fall Creek Falls Campground



## Tobydog (Oct 13, 2005)

Does anyone have experience with Fall Creek Falls State Park in Tennessee? We are going to try it next spring and would welcome comments. Have an 11 year old and 7 year old.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

yes i do, we stayed here last year for a week.
lots to do in the summer.
1. very large pool $3.00/day extra. but well worth it.
2.lots of great waterfalls.
3.lots of great hiking trails. 
4. great biking paths that are paved..
5.campground has daily activitys for kids/family
check with staff about when/were.
6.take all your food with you. this place is in the middle of nowhere.
but when you get there you will love it.
e-mail me for more info.
thanks, campingnut


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Tobydog said:


> Does anyone have experience with Fall Creek Falls State Park in Tennessee? We are going to try it next spring and would welcome comments. Have an 11 year old and 7 year old.
> [snapback]62183[/snapback]​


So Tobydog, did you buy the Outback?

Scott


----------



## Tobydog (Oct 13, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Tobydog said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have experience with Fall Creek Falls State Park in Tennessee? We are going to try it next spring and would welcome comments. Have an 11 year old and 7 year old.
> ...


Not yet, but hoping to over the winter.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

we're gonna be at this campground this coming weekend Nov 10,11, 12, if any of you Outbackers wanna join us. It'll be us/good friends with new 21Rs there.
Come join the fun,
Mark


----------



## slickaroo (Sep 11, 2005)

This is a great place to go especially if your into hiking. Lots of waterfalls and hiking trails. I would recomend getting resrvations if your going on the weekend.
We went last year and arived on a friday afternoon and they were full, (over 300 lots if I remember corectly. We dry camped Fri. night at a park just outside the state park and they got us in Saturday.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

FCF doesn't appect reservations.


----------



## slickaroo (Sep 11, 2005)

campntn said:


> FCF doesn't appect reservations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do have an area for reservation campers but you have to pay a $10 reservation fee plus at least two nights camping.








http://www.state.tn.us/environment/parks/p...eservpolicy.pdf


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

Ditto all comments above... It is a very special park and very popular here in the south. They have a lodge with fairly good food especially Friday night (seafood buffet I believe) and Saturday nights and a breakfast buffet Sat. and Sunday mornings.

If you like fishing, the stateâ€™s record blue gill (also known as bream or shell cracker) was caught in the lake â€" something like 3 pounds! No private boats allowed but flat bottom rentals are available at a reasonable cost. They used to rent trolling motors with batteries but I understand they stopped offering those so you will have to bring your own (this is a fairly big lake and you will need one to get around).

I am sure you WILL enjoy yourself there! Be sure to bring a camera and fire wood!


----------

